# July TTC on clomid looking for buddies * 4 BFP already!!*



## Foxycleopatra

Hi ladies, I am foxy and started my first cycle of clomid last night and was looking for someone to share this journey with me 

This is my second round on the clomid ride. Last time I did 3 cycles
#1 @ 50mg = BFN
#2 @ 50mg = BFN
#3 @ 100mg = BFP! Which resulting in my now 13 month old daughter.

It's always easier when you can share this journey with some. For is we haven't told anyone we are TTC to eliminate some of the pressure.

Iook forward to chatting to you all.

**BFPs**
Foxycleopatra DD 12/03/2015
Frodi DD 14/03/2015
amygrrrango ?/04/2015
Feb2014 DD 11/7/2015 ​


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Dose 2 complete. 

I forgot to mention that this time my wonderful FS has let me start on 100mg as I failed to ovulate on 50mg last time.


----------



## Frodi

Hi Foxy! :hi: 
I'm Frodi! Nice to meet you. 
I am also on clomid ( serophene) is what they call it. Today is dose 4 and I'm only at the 50mg. This is my first cycle using clomid.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Hi Frodi!! 

I finished my last dose of clomid 100mg last night which also happened to be my birthday!

How are you feeling? Any side effects? For me I get hot flashes (totally freaked me out the first time) and last night I started having vision issues, it's like I am in a night club with strobe lights as in its like everything has a tail if that make sense but I'm told its a fairly common side effect that will pass.

Fx if all goes to plan I should ovulate around the 17th. So now we will go at it like rabbits for the next 2 weeks+ and hope for the ever elusive BFP.


----------



## Tmb0047

Hi ladies :hi: Mind if I join you?

I am not on clomid. I tried clomid with my third child and failed to ovulate on it and was put on femara instead. Second round of femara I conceived my 3rd child. I used left over femara (not expired) in March which resulted in my 4th BFP but sadly it ended in a miscarriage last week.

Anyway, DH and I are jumping back in with both feet and are going to give this cycle a shot even though the doctor recommends to wait a cycle. I figure with my long cycles I'd hate to waste a shot at an egg. I have ordered soy isoflavones and plan to give those a shot soon. Also, I have a follow up appointment next Friday and I think I will get the ball rolling on getting in touch with a FS (we moved provinces since my last baby so I no longer have my old doctors). Hoping with history they will just get me in and give me some more femara.

I look forward to getting to know you ladies :winkwink:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hi! We are trying for #2 and this is our first month using Clomid. I took 50mg cycle day 3-7 and had very minor side effects. I had a head ache the first day and was emotional during the others... The night before my last pill, I started seeing tracers too... It was really scary and I don't really know what to think of it... Had I been sleeping (it was 2 am) I never would have even known...and I didn't have them the next day.

I conceived my DS in January of 2012 on my first does of 50mg Clomid ... Currently on Cycle day 11. So we start DTD tonight!!! DH is really excited too especially cause he knows for sure when he's getting lucky. Just trying to decide when we will start testing. I don't want to drive myself crazy testing too early!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Tmb0047 said:


> Hi ladies :hi: Mind if I join you?
> 
> I am not on clomid. I tried clomid with my third child and failed to ovulate on it and was put on femara instead. Second round of femara I conceived my 3rd child. I used left over femara (not expired) in March which resulted in my 4th BFP but sadly it ended in a miscarriage last week.
> 
> Anyway, DH and I are jumping back in with both feet and are going to give this cycle a shot even though the doctor recommends to wait a cycle. I figure with my long cycles I'd hate to waste a shot at an egg. I have ordered soy isoflavones and plan to give those a shot soon. Also, I have a follow up appointment next Friday and I think I will get the ball rolling on getting in touch with a FS (we moved provinces since my last baby so I no longer have my old doctors). Hoping with history they will just get me in and give me some more femara.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you ladies :winkwink:

So sorry about your loss. :flow: :flow:

I'm from Canada too:flower:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Welcome Tmb0047- I am so sorry for your loss. They say you are super fertile right after a MC to fx you will get your rainbow this cycle. I have not used soy isoflavones before. I have heard of them but what are they meant to do if you don't mind me asking?

Welcome Feb4th2011- Tracers, thank you I couldn't find a word to describe it. It was so strange but I guess that means the clomid must be doing something right?! I took my clomid each night at 6pm. I even set an alarm on my phone as I am hopeless with remembering to take pills.

AFM- I am currently on CD9. Hubby had to go away for work but should be home tomorrow so we can get down to business. 

What BD schedule do you guys follow? every night? every second night? Are you guys using sperm friendly lube? We use conceive plus.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I just realised you are all from Canada! I am all the way down in Australia.


----------



## amygrrrango

Hi everyone! I started clomid for the first time this cycle, CD5-9, I'm currently on CD14. 

For the past two days, I have had bad ovulation pain and night sweats. Other than that, no real side effects. When taking the pills, I had a few minor headaches, but nothing awful. 

DH and I have been TTC for a year. My cycles are very irregular, ranging 20-67 days. I only ovulated twice last year, but otherwise, everything with me is fine. Hormone levels normal, good LP, all tests negative, so fingers crossed this does the trick. If I do O but no BFP, we will them have DH checked. 

So excited to join you all. GL!!


----------



## Frodi

Hi every new! 

Foxy - I just took my final 100mg dosage tonight. :) So far the only symptom that I have experienced is the hot flashes. I had 2 of them last night at work and 2 of them this morning when I got home. Lol. I'm also noticing headaches and I had some blurry vision, but i'm not sure if that was my knodding off or not. :rofl: 
My o date is latest June 19th. :D :D Maybe we can be bump buddies! :D 


Also from Canada! Which provinces are you from?? I'm on Ontario :D :D

Sorry to hear about your loss tmb :'( lots of :dust: to you for a :bfp: this month!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Welcome amygrrrango- I to have really erratic cycles, mine range from 21-120 days. I couldn't tell you how much I ovulate but the doctors believer early if at all. CD14 excitement, the cycle I conceived my daughter on clomid was CD14. Sending baby dust your way.

Frodi- how cool would it be if we could turn this from a TTC thread to a bump one!

Afm- my darling daughter decided to share her germs with me and I now have the flu. My nose won't stop running and I feel so stuffy in the face. Fingers crossed its a 24hr bug!


----------



## Frodi

That would actually be pretty awesome. 
I'm getting so anxious now. I can't wait to start using opks and watching my temp actually move. 

How are things coming along with you? Any other symptoms


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I don't do opk or temping as it's never worked for me. My plan is to bd everynight till BFP or AF.

Man I feel like I have swallowed a box of razor blades. I guess it is winter here so lots of cold and flu germs about :-(

Side effect/ symptoms for me so far have been: hot flashes, eye tracers, overly emotional and feeling a bit fatigued but that could be this cold coming on.


----------



## Frodi

Those all sound similar to me. I'm finding I'm actually having a hard time keeping awake tonight at work. 

I used opks once but they never worked as i was never ovulating. Temping I took everyday but my temps did go anywhere. I would stay the same for months.


----------



## Tmb0047

Good morning ladies! (And afternoon to some)

Frodi - I live in Manitoba now but was born and raised in Northern Ontario (lived in Getaldton, Thunder Bay and Dryden).

Foxy - Do they not monitor your bloods to confirm ovulation? Sounds so daunting to commit to that BD schedule! Wish it were easier for you to know when you O.

I has planned to start temping again this morning but my 20 month old had a rough night which meant lack of sleep for me. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Tmb- last time I was on clomid they did CD21 bloods to check my progesterone levels to confirm ovulation. This time my FS said not to worry as he has started me on the higher dose straight up. If after 3 cycles we fail to conceive we will go back and will be monitored on a higher dose again. Part of the issue is we live a 400km round trip from our FS (we live in a smallish country town) so monitoring is difficult.


----------



## amygrrrango

Foxycleopatra said:


> Welcome amygrrrango- I to have really erratic cycles, mine range from 21-120 days. I couldn't tell you how much I ovulate but the doctors believer early if at all. CD14 excitement, the cycle I conceived my daughter on clomid was CD14. Sending baby dust your way.
> 
> Frodi- how cool would it be if we could turn this from a TTC thread to a bump one!
> 
> Afm- my darling daughter decided to share her germs with me and I now have the flu. My nose won't stop running and I feel so stuffy in the face. Fingers crossed its a 24hr bug!

Thank you so much! I hope I have as much luck as you. Starting to get nervous that I haven't gotten a positive OPK yet, but just trying to relax, it feels like O is coming!

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## amygrrrango

Foxycleopatra said:


> I don't do opk or temping as it's never worked for me. My plan is to bd everynight till BFP or AF.
> 
> Man I feel like I have swallowed a box of razor blades. I guess it is winter here so lots of cold and flu germs about :-(
> 
> Side effect/ symptoms for me so far have been: hot flashes, eye tracers, overly emotional and feeling a bit fatigued but that could be this cold coming on.

I have been feeling absolutely exhausted, to the point my bones ache. I wonder if it's really a side effect?


----------



## Frodi

I'm going to be taking my first opk tonight! :) I'm nervous and I know it's probably going to be negative but I'm so excited to start this process. 
It felt like I was having o cramps last night while I was sitting at work. 
I'm not sure but is it normal to be nervous.. lol


----------



## amygrrrango

Frodi said:


> I'm going to be taking my first opk tonight! :) I'm nervous and I know it's probably going to be negative but I'm so excited to start this process.
> It felt like I was having o cramps last night while I was sitting at work.
> I'm not sure but is it normal to be nervous.. lol

TOTALLY normal! It's exciting, nerve racking, new, unknown and a monumental change that you really want! 

Let us know how it goes. I think it is normally suggested to use FMU, and then test again later in the day, but you never know! Especially if you didn't drink a while lot to dilute your urine. 

GL!! And have fun BDing. :)


----------



## Frodi

amygrrrango said:


> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to be taking my first opk tonight! :) I'm nervous and I know it's probably going to be negative but I'm so excited to start this process.
> It felt like I was having o cramps last night while I was sitting at work.
> I'm not sure but is it normal to be nervous.. lol
> 
> TOTALLY normal! It's exciting, nerve racking, new, unknown and a monumental change that you really want!
> 
> Let us know how it goes. I think it is normally suggested to use FMU, and then test again later in the day, but you never know! Especially if you didn't drink a while lot to dilute your urine.
> 
> GL!! And have fun BDing. :)Click to expand...

Thank you! I can't believe how nervous I am. haha It all feels so new again because we have the problem hopefully "fixed" So saying ttc feels so weird! haha. 
Oh man I want this to work. 
I will for sure keep you ladies updated! 

How are things with you?


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm from Saskatchewan! My doctor told us to DTD Cycle day 11,13,14,15 and then every other day until cd 27. This is how we concieved DS so were gonna try this again! I decided not to use opk's.... I have PCOS and have never had much luck with them. I am getting blood taken CD 21 and 23 to see if I ovulated. Exciting times for all of us!!!!! I'm currently on CD 12!


----------



## Frodi

Tomorrow (this morning) is my first appointment with FS clinic to get ultrasound and blood work watching for Ovulation. They are going to tell us when to DTD and when not to. So hopefully this time around DH will listen to the dr's....


Spoiler
When doing investigative process and SA DH materbated like 3 days before he was suppose to bring his sample!!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I hope it all goes great Frodi!!! :flow:


----------



## Frodi

Thank you Feb4th! :hugs: me too! 
How are you feeling?


----------



## Tmb0047

GL, frodi! Hope you get to see a nice strong positive OPK. Read the instructions as mine say to do them between 10am and 8pm as it takes time for your LH to appear during the day. Strange though because some if them do day to use FMU. Where about in Ontario are you?

Feb - I guess we are neighbours! Nice to have done fellow Canadiens on here :) Glad they will be doing blood work to confirm ovulation.

Hi to everyone else! Looks like we've got a nice little group started here :)

AFM - My HPT was positive this morning, but a lot lighter than 4 days ago. I have my follow up next Friday and Hope I'll show negative my then.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Frodi- I've been feeling okay... Had an odd stomach ache on and off the last 3 days. I've been using my peppermint essential oil and it seems to be helping! 

I just realized last night that our little holiday we have planned for next weekend is actually during my CD 21 and 23... So I need to do some phoning around to see if that will be okay? Can you do out of province requisitions? I live almost on the boarder already and would have been doing the blood work in Alberta anyways.... I'm just not sure if my usual clinic makes exceptions because we are close!

DS is desperately wanting to go outside!! I hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## amygrrrango

Frodi said:


> amygrrrango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to be taking my first opk tonight! :) I'm nervous and I know it's probably going to be negative but I'm so excited to start this process.
> It felt like I was having o cramps last night while I was sitting at work.
> I'm not sure but is it normal to be nervous.. lol
> 
> TOTALLY normal! It's exciting, nerve racking, new, unknown and a monumental change that you really want!
> 
> Let us know how it goes. I think it is normally suggested to use FMU, and then test again later in the day, but you never know! Especially if you didn't drink a while lot to dilute your urine.
> 
> GL!! And have fun BDing. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I can't believe how nervous I am. haha It all feels so new again because we have the problem hopefully "fixed" So saying ttc feels so weird! haha.
> Oh man I want this to work.
> I will for sure keep you ladies updated!
> 
> How are things with you?Click to expand...

Doing OK! Waiting for O, getting a little nervous that I haven't yet and it's CD16... but I have felt super sick all day, nauseous, O pain, watery CM, heartburn, so I have a feeling it's coming! DH is working a lot the next few days, so I hope we can squeeze it in. We BD yesterday, and have been doing every other day all week, so I hope our timing will work.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Sorry I have been MIA but I have been sick as a dog with this cold/flu. I am finally on the down hill slide now it's just more hacking up junk in my chest.

Frodi- fx for a positive ops in the next few days.

Afm- hubby finally got home from his work trip yesterday so the BD feast has officially began much to his delight  if all goes to plan like last time I should O around Tuesday but we will continue to BD every night before bed for the next few weeks to cover all bases.


----------



## Frodi

Glad to see that everyone is doing well and all "patiently" waiting for O. 
I am also waiting for O but I'm getting more and more excited as these appointments go by. Today is CD 11 and there are 3 nice little follilcles maturing themselves. Still small at 1,3,1.2 & 1.1 but they still got some days to grow and they sure as hell are enjoying giving me some nice and painful cramps.


----------



## Tmb0047

Frodi - Yay, for follies! Hope you get a nice big one (or two)! Will you use a trigger shot once they are big enough or just I on your own?


----------



## Tmb0047

Foxy - Hope you're feeling better....BDing while sick isn't much fun!

Amy - Any sign of Ewcm or O yet? Your BD schedule sounds good - keep at it!

Feb - Hope you have a great little holiday! Not sure about the bloodwork. It's a different province so they may give you a hard time....maybe not though. If not, just keep BDing until you get back home on CD24 and then get bloods to confirm O.


----------



## amygrrrango

Tmb0047 said:


> Foxy - Hope you're feeling better....BDing while sick isn't much fun!
> 
> Amy - Any sign of Ewcm or O yet? Your BD schedule sounds good - keep at it!
> 
> Feb - Hope you have a great little holiday! Not sure about the bloodwork. It's a different province so they may give you a hard time....maybe not though. If not, just keep BDing until you get back home on CD24 and then get bloods to confirm O.

Thank you! I have had a little ewcm and I finally got my positive OPK yesterday morning, so the SMEP BD commenced. I have had quite a bit of ovulation pain the past few days, some nausea and diarrhea, and the chills, but I think it's probably just from the Clomid.

It's even a little painful to walk, but if this means that I am actually going to ovulate this cycle, I will take it!

Hope everyone is having a great day. Tons and tons of BD to all! :dust:


----------



## Feb4th2011

I've been feeling achy, kind of like before AF shows up for the last 3 days. I'm hoping that's a good sign!!! We didn't BD yesterday at all... DH and I got into a terrible argument and we NEVER fight... afterwards i just couldn't bring myself to get in the mood. :( so we hit CD 11, 13,14, tonight will be CD 16 and then we will again tomorrow, Friday, Sunday. I'm feeling really down about it today... Sperm can live 12-48 hours though... so ill keep my fingers crossed.

What date have you guys decided to start testing? will you be using the cheapies or going with the big guns??? I haven't decided on either yet!


----------



## Segs0621

Hey there all June TTC on clomid! I finished my first round of clomid (CD 3-7) and now on CD 10 waiting for a positive OPK! Started testing yesterday, and testing twice a day because I'm terrified I'll miss my O. I haven't been O'ing on my own, so I'm hopeful 50mg Clomid has worked for me. BD to everyone out there! Hope you get your BFP's soon!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Frodi- yay to 3 growing follies!! Thats so exciting, it's times like this I wish I was monitored so I would know what was going on inside my body. So will you be having a trigger shot?

Amy- Could that be our groups first positive opk? I feel like the odd one out as I don't belive I have had painful ovulation before. I get nasty period pain though.

Feb- Hopefully that is all ovulation pain which has to be a good sign! I have heard sperm can live for up to 5 days in the right conditions.

You should all tell me your testing dates and I will make a list on the front page.

I will be using IC HPT until I get a line then I will splurge on FRER and CB Digital.

Seg- welcome. I do hope you get your positive OPK any day now.

AFM- As you may know I am not being monitored or using OPKs but if my previous clomid success story is to prove true than I should ovulate somewhere between last night and tomorrow night so we are all hands on deck (or bed as the case may be!). I am feeling a lot better after my cold but still not 100%. I am officially CD14 today so I will likely cave and start testing in about 10 days. I was around 10dpo when I got my BFP last time.


----------



## amygrrrango

Feb4th2011 said:


> I've been feeling achy, kind of like before AF shows up for the last 3 days. I'm hoping that's a good sign!!! We didn't BD yesterday at all... DH and I got into a terrible argument and we NEVER fight... afterwards i just couldn't bring myself to get in the mood. :( so we hit CD 11, 13,14, tonight will be CD 16 and then we will again tomorrow, Friday, Sunday. I'm feeling really down about it today... Sperm can live 12-48 hours though... so ill keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> What date have you guys decided to start testing? will you be using the cheapies or going with the big guns??? I haven't decided on either yet!

I'm going to try SO hard to wait until 14DPO, just because I don't think I can handle seeing a BFN. So, assuming I O today or tomorrow, probably June 30/July 1. Knowing me I will probably test June 28, 12DPO. ;) 

I think we are going with the big guns! I'm tired of reading lines all together, so I bought the digi smiley OPKs, so might as well go big on the HPT! 

How long do you think you can wait before testing?


----------



## amygrrrango

Foxycleopatra said:


> Frodi- yay to 3 growing follies!! Thats so exciting, it's times like this I wish I was monitored so I would know what was going on inside my body. So will you be having a trigger shot?
> 
> Amy- Could that be our groups first positive opk? I feel like the odd one out as I don't belive I have had painful ovulation before. I get nasty period pain though.
> 
> Feb- Hopefully that is all ovulation pain which has to be a good sign! I have heard sperm can live for up to 5 days in the right conditions.
> 
> You should all tell me your testing dates and I will make a list on the front page.
> 
> I will be using IC HPT until I get a line then I will splurge on FRER and CB Digital.
> 
> Seg- welcome. I do hope you get your positive OPK any day now.
> 
> AFM- As you may know I am not being monitored or using OPKs but if my previous clomid success story is to prove true than I should ovulate somewhere between last night and tomorrow night so we are all hands on deck (or bed as the case may be!). I am feeling a lot better after my cold but still not 100%. I am officially CD14 today so I will likely cave and start testing in about 10 days. I was around 10dpo when I got my BFP last time.

Hopefully many more positive OPKs start rolling in! The pain isn't fun, but I will take it!


----------



## amygrrrango

Foxycleopatra said:


> Frodi- yay to 3 growing follies!! Thats so exciting, it's times like this I wish I was monitored so I would know what was going on inside my body. So will you be having a trigger shot?
> 
> Amy- Could that be our groups first positive opk? I feel like the odd one out as I don't belive I have had painful ovulation before. I get nasty period pain though.
> 
> Feb- Hopefully that is all ovulation pain which has to be a good sign! I have heard sperm can live for up to 5 days in the right conditions.
> 
> You should all tell me your testing dates and I will make a list on the front page.
> 
> I will be using IC HPT until I get a line then I will splurge on FRER and CB Digital.
> 
> Seg- welcome. I do hope you get your positive OPK any day now.
> 
> AFM- As you may know I am not being monitored or using OPKs but if my previous clomid success story is to prove true than I should ovulate somewhere between last night and tomorrow night so we are all hands on deck (or bed as the case may be!). I am feeling a lot better after my cold but still not 100%. I am officially CD14 today so I will likely cave and start testing in about 10 days. I was around 10dpo when I got my BFP last time.

Also, seems like we may be testing around the same time! Ahhh! :hugs:


----------



## Frodi

amy - Yeah to positive opks!!! Sending :dust: for you amy!!! (my name is also Aimee, spelt differently) 

Foxy - glad to hear that you are doing much better! Fingers crossed you catch that little eggie! and get yourself a nice :bfp: 

Feb- Sorry to hear that you and dh had a fight. I hate that when that happens, especially if you don't argue often. I have my fingers crossed for you as well that all your aches are a good sign! Looks like you and dh got plenty of :sex: in ! :)

Seg- WELCOME!!! :hi: 

asm - I'm not sure if I will be getting the shot. It was never mentioned when we were talking about the treatment with the FS. I have been getting a lot of cramping and it's quite painful. Worst then Af honestly, but apparently I should welcome them. I also noticed like amy that I was having a lot of diaherra. Follies are growing though, We're now at RT side - 1.5 & 1.3 and left side is 1.3 - Does any one know if this is normal growth??


----------



## Tmb0047

Frodi - What are those measurements in? I'm use to seeing them in mm and big like 10 to 18ish in size.


----------



## Tmb0047

Amy - Sorry to hear the clomid is causing you so much pain this O....but glad your taking it all in as a good sign! How's the smep schedule working out?

Foxy - Do you feel like you O'd for sure? It would drive me nuts not having some sort of monitoring &#128513; I'm crazy....I OPK, temp, track CM and CP!

Feb - Sorry about the fight.....hope making up adding some extra enjoyment to your BDing &#128525;

Seg - Welcome! I start OPKing twice as well when I think O might be getting close!


----------



## Feb4th2011

DH and I are back on track now Conceiving DS on the first round of clomid has left me feeling a lot of pressure to do the same thing this time. I've been so on edge... But what will be... Will be. So I'm going to try and chill out! DS and I have a lot of travelling this week. 980km in 3 days to be exact! DH will be with us the last 350km, so that will help:) 

I've decided to test Saturday June 28th! I should be between 13-15 DPO ( kind of regretting not using OPK's:/ anyways I got my BfP Saturday January 28th 2012... So I figure that's my lucky date!

My cramping is gone now!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Frodi said:


> amy - Yeah to positive opks!!! Sending :dust: for you amy!!! (my name is also Aimee, spelt differently)
> 
> Foxy - glad to hear that you are doing much better! Fingers crossed you catch that little eggie! and get yourself a nice :bfp:
> 
> Feb- Sorry to hear that you and dh had a fight. I hate that when that happens, especially if you don't argue often. I have my fingers crossed for you as well that all your aches are a good sign! Looks like you and dh got plenty of :sex: in ! :)
> 
> Seg- WELCOME!!! :hi:
> 
> asm - I'm not sure if I will be getting the shot. It was never mentioned when we were talking about the treatment with the FS. I have been getting a lot of cramping and it's quite painful. Worst then Af honestly, but apparently I should welcome them. I also noticed like amy that I was having a lot of diaherra. Follies are growing though, We're now at RT side - 1.5 & 1.3 and left side is 1.3 - Does any one know if this is normal growth??


I don't know anything about growth! But I can't wait to hear if those are awesome #'s!!!!


----------



## amygrrrango

Frodi said:


> amy - Yeah to positive opks!!! Sending :dust: for you amy!!! (my name is also Aimee, spelt differently)
> 
> Foxy - glad to hear that you are doing much better! Fingers crossed you catch that little eggie! and get yourself a nice :bfp:
> 
> Feb- Sorry to hear that you and dh had a fight. I hate that when that happens, especially if you don't argue often. I have my fingers crossed for you as well that all your aches are a good sign! Looks like you and dh got plenty of :sex: in ! :)
> 
> Seg- WELCOME!!! :hi:
> 
> asm - I'm not sure if I will be getting the shot. It was never mentioned when we were talking about the treatment with the FS. I have been getting a lot of cramping and it's quite painful. Worst then Af honestly, but apparently I should welcome them. I also noticed like amy that I was having a lot of diaherra. Follies are growing though, We're now at RT side - 1.5 & 1.3 and left side is 1.3 - Does any one know if this is normal growth??

LOVE that we have the same name - we must be destined to be bump buddies! :hugs:


----------



## amygrrrango

Tmb0047 said:


> Amy - Sorry to hear the clomid is causing you so much pain this O....but glad your taking it all in as a good sign! How's the smep schedule working out?
> 
> Foxy - Do you feel like you O'd for sure? It would drive me nuts not having some sort of monitoring &#128513; I'm crazy....I OPK, temp, track CM and CP!
> 
> Feb - Sorry about the fight.....hope making up adding some extra enjoyment to your BDing &#128525;
> 
> Seg - Welcome! I start OPKing twice as well when I think O might be getting close!

Thank you!! SMEP, so far, so good. Today will be our third day BDing since I got my positive OPK, will take tomorrow off, then BD again Thursday. My DH is really being a trooper about it! He hates feeling pressured, but he's trying to be really supportive.

How are you doing?


----------



## amygrrrango

Feb4th2011 said:


> DH and I are back on track now Conceiving DS on the first round of clomid has left me feeling a lot of pressure to do the same thing this time. I've been so on edge... But what will be... Will be. So I'm going to try and chill out! DS and I have a lot of travelling this week. 980km in 3 days to be exact! DH will be with us the last 350km, so that will help:)
> 
> I've decided to test Saturday June 28th! I should be between 13-15 DPO ( kind of regretting not using OPK's:/ anyways I got my BfP Saturday January 28th 2012... So I figure that's my lucky date!
> 
> My cramping is gone now!

That TOTALLY seems like it might be your luck day! I think we may be testing buddies, that may be 12DPO for me, so I may test then, too! :hugs:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Well I am pretty sure I have O'd, I don't remember every having such fantastic EWCM. It was so good I almost wanted to photograph it 

I am so excited it sounds like most of us are moving in to TWW!!


----------



## amygrrrango

Foxycleopatra said:


> Well I am pretty sure I have O'd, I don't remember every having such fantastic EWCM. It was so good I almost wanted to photograph it
> 
> I am so excited it sounds like most of us are moving in to TWW!!

YAYYY, so glad that we have each other! Let's help pass the time..


----------



## Tmb0047

Foxy - Yay, for Ewcm! Hope you caught that egg!

Amy - Glad your DH is a trooper! The scheduled bd can get very daunting &#55357;&#56859; I'm doing good - thanks for asking &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Feb4th2011

TWW!!!! Soo exciting I hope we all get a BFP and can move on to bump buddies!!! That would be awesome! With all our symptoms... At least one of us better be pregnant lol! 

Quick note! I called the Alberta clinic near where we are staying and they said it wasn't a problem to get the blood work done! The just bill sask health care directly. Now to sneak out and get it done without my MIL knowing....


----------



## amygrrrango

Went for my Day 21 bloodwork today, so hopefully my progesterone levels are strong!

According to FF, I am 3DPO, but I am thinking it may be more like 2DPO. Either way, Clomid did its job, and now we all get to wait together! :hugs:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Feb thats great that you can get your bloods done while you are away. GL sneaking out.

I have woken up with a pain or more of a feeling of pressure in my womb and occasional pain coming from my left tube. I am really hoping this is a good sign as I never get pain mid cycle (mainly because nothing is happening). now if only I could sleep through the next 10 days!


----------



## amygrrrango

Foxycleopatra said:


> Feb thats great that you can get your bloods done while you are away. GL sneaking out.
> 
> I have woken up with a pain or more of a feeling of pressure in my womb and occasional pain coming from my left tube. I am really hoping this is a good sign as I never get pain mid cycle (mainly because nothing is happening). now if only I could sleep through the next 10 days!

Yes, would love to join for that long summer's nap!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

amygrrrango said:


> Foxycleopatra said:
> 
> 
> Feb thats great that you can get your bloods done while you are away. GL sneaking out.
> 
> I have woken up with a pain or more of a feeling of pressure in my womb and occasional pain coming from my left tube. I am really hoping this is a good sign as I never get pain mid cycle (mainly because nothing is happening). now if only I could sleep through the next 10 days!
> 
> Yes, would love to join for that long summer's nap!Click to expand...

Amy its winter down here so its freezing cold! in fact I am heading to town now to get little miss some thermal underwear for under her pjs.


----------



## amygrrrango

Foxycleopatra said:


> amygrrrango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxycleopatra said:
> 
> 
> Feb thats great that you can get your bloods done while you are away. GL sneaking out.
> 
> I have woken up with a pain or more of a feeling of pressure in my womb and occasional pain coming from my left tube. I am really hoping this is a good sign as I never get pain mid cycle (mainly because nothing is happening). now if only I could sleep through the next 10 days!
> 
> Yes, would love to join for that long summer's nap!Click to expand...
> 
> Amy its winter down here so its freezing cold! in fact I am heading to town now to get little miss some thermal underwear for under her pjs.Click to expand...

Oh no!! And duh, I didn't even pay attention to you being from Australia. Forget the thermal underwear, just come for a visit to California. :)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

lol I would love to come have some fun in the sun!!

I don't know if I did something or if its another symptom but man does my lower back ache today.


----------



## Frodi

Wow it's crazy how much I Miss in one day!! 
There is so much I'm not even sure where to start lol 

Tmb - I got a chance to ask the u/s tech when I was there for my appointment yesterday and they are actually measured in cm, Now they are measuring at 1.6 (16mm),1.5(15mm) &1.4(14mm) - they also booked me for 3 more appointments, they believe I should O on Friday! :) That will be CD 16 for me. They have Dh and I on timed intercourse. It's weird being told when to :sex: and when not to. I'm so excited I Really hope this works first round. Especially with all the success stories I've read. 

Feb - Glad everything is good between you and Dh. Travelling does take a told on some and the stress of TTC on top of it I'm sure doesn't help. YEAH for no cramping!!! Mine is gone too but I'm still getting mild twinges. And yes my numbers are awesome numbers. Much better then I expected! 

Amy - Totally must be it. Bump buddies it should be! But I have to o first! ;) lol 

Foxy - Whoo to EWCM. And for it to be the most fantastic I wish you had taken a picture! haha 

I agree, with all these positive opks and o's there has to be someone who gets a :bfp: this month! But it would totally be better if we ALL got one!! :) 

:dust: ladies !!!


----------



## Tmb0047

Frodi - Those are great sizes! I think about 18mm or larger is a nice rip size :) GL! Hope the BD schedule goes smoothly!

Amy - California sounds nice!

Foxy - It's suppose to be Summer here in Canada but there are still done days/nights I feel like putting on the thermals! Brrr!

AFM - My follow up is tomorrow. Sure hope they will refer my to the FS!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

TMB sending you positive vibes for your follow up.

I am on CD17 or I think 3dpo. Ihave had this intense "pressure" in my lower abdomen. It's strange it's not painful per-say but just really uncomfortable. I went searching on google (as you do) and found a heap of positive stories resulting in BFP but I don't want to get my hopes up yet. Not to hold of POAS for at least another week!!


----------



## Segs0621

Hey guys! I have a question. I finished my last round of clomid and have been usin OPK's (both clear blue and the cheapy dipstick kind). This morning around 11 I got a positive on the clearblue. Cheapy looked kinda positive, but not quite sure. Now tonight I tested again, both were definitely negative. Is my surge just over? Or was that first Clearblue a false positive? I'm on CD13 and was really hoping for an O. DH and I are BD'ing everyday just in case.

Foxy: I looked up that pain/pressure you're having. So many mixed answers but really sounds like you could be on your way to a BFP! 

Congrats to everyone with positive OPK's! Baby dust to all!


----------



## Frodi

tmb - Thank you, they are actually at 20mm and 17mm from todays appointment! The third one has started to shrink so I would just assume that one is out. They also gave me a shot today! so O should be happening Saturday!! CD17! and hopefully follie#2 makes an appearance as well.
I wish you luck with your follow up and you're able to see a FS. What part of Canada are you in again? I feel like I already asked you this question. Here in Ontario the weathers been pretty warm.

Segs, how many days post chlomid are you? I've had a couple LH surges but the most dominant one was the one I took this evening after my shot today. 

Foxy- I sending you tons of :dust: for that :bfp: It would be so nice to have some :bfp:'s 

I'm so excited for you all!! :dust: to everyone


----------



## Segs0621

Frodi said:


> tmb - Thank you, they are actually at 20mm and 17mm from todays appointment! The third one has started to shrink so I would just assume that one is out. They also gave me a shot today! so O should be happening Saturday!! CD17! and hopefully follie#2 makes an appearance as well.
> I wish you luck with your follow up and you're able to see a FS. What part of Canada are you in again? I feel like I already asked you this question. Here in Ontario the weathers been pretty warm.
> 
> Segs, how many days post chlomid are you? I've had a couple LH surges but the most dominant one was the one I took this evening after my shot today.
> 
> Foxy- I sending you tons of :dust: for that :bfp: It would be so nice to have some :bfp:'s
> 
> I'm so excited for you all!! :dust: to everyone


Frodi- I was 5 days post clomid with the positive OPK. Now on day 6 post clomid, CD 14 and just got another positive dipstick and clearblue.


----------



## Tmb0047

My appointment went okay....not exactly as I was hoping, but not bad I guess. She will not refer me to a FS until we try for another 6 months. Apparently the fast that I have been on meds for past pregnancies is not reason enough to put me on the fast track. She is a new, young doctor and is very "by the book". They are requesting my records from my old province so that they can see my history and then she may send the request sooner. I explained to her how I track ovulation and am very aware of my body and how often it ovulates on its own....I told her the whole 6 months could be a waste of time if I only ovulate once (or possibly not at all).

I guess the only real good thing about the appointment is that she has agreed to give me provera at my next appointment if AF has not arrived. I see her again on July 14 which will be nearly 6 weeks post D&C. So at least I'll get to start a fresh cycle shortly after that and will be able to give the soy ISO a go.

I've actually starting popping the soy this cycle (I know its a little later in my cycle, but I figure it might kick start my ovaries). If I O, great - if not, then I'll be getting the provera in a months time and then I'll take the soy at the proper time.

I am going to try to remain positive as I know stressing is not going to help the issue at all! Send me positive ovulation thoughts please ladies :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

TMB- sending you all the positive ovulation vibes I can!!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Segs- I gave up on OPK's cause they made me nuts... Sorry I'm no help...


----------



## Feb4th2011

Foxycleopatra said:


> TMB sending you positive vibes for your follow up.
> 
> I am on CD17 or I think 3dpo. Ihave had this intense "pressure" in my lower abdomen. It's strange it's not painful per-say but just really uncomfortable. I went searching on google (as you do) and found a heap of positive stories resulting in BFP but I don't want to get my hopes up yet. Not to hold of POAS for at least another week!!

I've had the same symptoms on and off all week! I believe I'm between 5-7 DPO. I'm sooooo tempted to start testing at 9-10 days DPO... Why I chose to wait until 13-15 days DPO. Lol I totally miss calculated, but now I have it in my mind to stick to my lucky 28th...

Another random symptom is my left nipple had been a little bit sore on and off. Never experienced anything like that before! 

Will you guys be testing with your DH/DF/ OH??? 

I'm going to do it on my own, so I can surprise DH if it's a BFP. Obviously he knows that we are really trying. But I bought a book called ' I'm gonna be a big brother' and I plan to add it to the pile of books he's reads DH at night. If he gets home after DS is in bed I think ill do the bun in the oven thing like half of the world does if you have any original ideas you wanna share, I'm all ears!


----------



## amygrrrango

Feb4th2011 said:


> Foxycleopatra said:
> 
> 
> TMB sending you positive vibes for your follow up.
> 
> I am on CD17 or I think 3dpo. Ihave had this intense "pressure" in my lower abdomen. It's strange it's not painful per-say but just really uncomfortable. I went searching on google (as you do) and found a heap of positive stories resulting in BFP but I don't want to get my hopes up yet. Not to hold of POAS for at least another week!!
> 
> I've had the same symptoms on and off all week! I believe I'm between 5-7 DPO. I'm sooooo tempted to start testing at 9-10 days DPO... Why I chose to wait until 13-15 days DPO. Lol I totally miss calculated, but now I have it in my mind to stick to my lucky 28th...
> 
> Another random symptom is my left nipple had been a little bit sore on and off. Never experienced anything like that before!
> 
> Will you guys be testing with your DH/DF/ OH???
> 
> I'm going to do it on my own, so I can surprise DH if it's a BFP. Obviously he knows that we are really trying. But I bought a book called ' I'm gonna be a big brother' and I plan to add it to the pile of books he's reads DH at night. If he gets home after DS is in bed I think ill do the bun in the oven thing like half of the world does if you have any original ideas you wanna share, I'm all ears!Click to expand...

Same symptoms here! With a sore throat, stuffy nose and gassy. I've also read, unfortunately, that Clomid side effects can mimic pregnancy symptoms in the TWW. So trying to manage my expectations. :wacko:

I am testing in 6 days. Had a bit of a drop in temp today, trying not to read into it...


----------



## Feb4th2011

I hate that clomid mimics pregnancy symptoms... Haven't we been through enough?!


----------



## amygrrrango

Feb4th2011 said:


> I hate that clomid mimics pregnancy symptoms... Haven't we been through enough?!

OMG! Your post totally made my day. So, so true!! :hugs:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Gosh I hate this waiting game. I am sitting here over analyzing every twinge, cramp and imagining the rest. Everytime I take my bra off I poke my boobs to see if they are sore (I swear they are more tender now). My lower back is achy but that could be from sleeping wrong or lugging little miss up the stairs. I am exhausted and have cramps on and off near my womb. My womb feels full/ heavy and my cervix is tender (I don't check my cervix but when I sit down to fast it almost hurts). 

I don't want to sit here and get my hopes up to much but a part of me just can't help it. I want to start testing already but I don't want to see that bfn that I know will be there as it is to early at 6dpo (at most, could be less).

Stay strong ladies and let the BFP's begin xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Can't wait for you ladies to start testing!


----------



## amygrrrango

Foxycleopatra said:


> Gosh I hate this waiting game. I am sitting here over analyzing every twinge, cramp and imagining the rest. Everytime I take my bra off I poke my boobs to see if they are sore (I swear they are more tender now). My lower back is achy but that could be from sleeping wrong or lugging little miss up the stairs. I am exhausted and have cramps on and off near my womb. My womb feels full/ heavy and my cervix is tender (I don't check my cervix but when I sit down to fast it almost hurts).
> 
> I don't want to sit here and get my hopes up to much but a part of me just can't help it. I want to start testing already but I don't want to see that bfn that I know will be there as it is to early at 6dpo (at most, could be less).
> 
> Stay strong ladies and let the BFP's begin xx

I so, so agree! It's all we think about for days upon days. Thank goodness we have each other. :hugs:

Looking forward to to testing with you later this week.


----------



## Frodi

Hey ladies! 
We'll I am 2dpo today!! They said both eggs released on my right side on Saturday morning . :) 

Sending positive ovulation vibes tmb!! :dust: 

I'm so nervous!!! Lol let the tww commence! Also not cool about clomid mimicking pregnancy symptoms... This is gonna be a bad tww! Haha


----------



## Tmb0047

Frodi - Maybe twins are in your future!


----------



## amygrrrango

Frodi said:


> Hey ladies!
> We'll I am 2dpo today!! They said both eggs released on my right side on Saturday morning . :)
> 
> Sending positive ovulation vibes tmb!! :dust:
> 
> I'm so nervous!!! Lol let the tww commence! Also not cool about clomid mimicking pregnancy symptoms... This is gonna be a bad tww! Haha

YAYYY! Congratulations... welcome to the TWW. :)

I am feeling awful, since about 6 p.m. last night I have been so nauseous, awful heartburn, this morning I had a metal taste in my mouth, pain in my stomach..

Trying SO hard not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Frodi that is soo amazing!!!!!! ;-)

Amyg- sounds like some awesome symptoms to me! I think no matter what we may all have our hope up? it's so hard not too hey?

I just stocked up on tests. 2 FRER, 2 clear blue digital that show the weeks, and 6 dollarama cheapies. FX!

Currently 8-10 DPO!


----------



## amygrrrango

Feb4th2011 said:


> Frodi that is soo amazing!!!!!! ;-)
> 
> Amyg- sounds like some awesome symptoms to me! I think no matter what we may all have our hope up? it's so hard not too hey?
> 
> I just stocked up on tests. 2 FRER, 2 clear blue digital that show the weeks, and 6 dollarama cheapies. FX!
> 
> Currently 8-10 DPO!

YAYYYY!! Fx for you girl! How long do you think you can hold out before POAS? :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

Just driving home with DH and DS, and I almost thought of having him pull over on the side of the road so I could take one lol. It's crazy... Now that I have them in my possession, I just want to pee on them all. Hahaha. I was going to wait until Saturday. But I know I can't. So maybe tomorrow?!


----------



## amygrrrango

Feb4th2011 said:


> Just driving home with DH and DS, and I almost thought of having him pull over on the side of the road so I could take one lol. It's crazy... Now that I have them in my possession, I just want to pee on them all. Hahaha. I was going to wait until Saturday. But I know I can't. So maybe tomorrow?!

Ahhh! So excited for you! Let us know!! :hugs:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

excitement let the testing begin!


----------



## Frodi

Thanks ladies!! 

tmb!! - lol I would LOVE twins... but I am trying really hard to not get my hopes up for that. Right now all I want is for at least one of them the stick so I can have my mini me! :D 

Amy- those sounds like great signs to me! I can't wait for you to test!! 

Feb4- I know the feeling. I just want to pee on everything too. Doesn't help that I have them sitting on the back of the toilet! haha. Plus I'm determined to get a :bfp: on a stick and not from the dr!! I wanna experience this part too! 

Foxy! You changed your dp! Super cute! Threw me off for a min! haha I was afraid I Was in the wrong feed! haha... 
How many dpo are you?? when are you testing??

afm- I am already going crazy! honestly have no idea how I am going to be able to do this wait! I already feel myself checking for things. Today I was/am noticebly tireder then normal and I slept a lot more then I usually do. I've had a headache all day but that could be caused by the weather changing... and since I've been at work I have been feeling pings and little aches down there, on top of being bloated.. I know it's only 3dpo so I'm not getting any hopes up yet....


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I have to fess up... I have been testing each morning since yesterday (6dpo I think). Yesterday was a deff bfn but today's has a very faint hint if something but I'm going to believe its an evap. Plus I have to use smu as I don't want my 12 year old to know what I'm doing  if you want to look I put a hpt pic the the pg test section under 7dpo clomid. I do love torturing myself!


----------



## Frodi

Thats okay foxy! 
Haha, even though I o'd saturday I was still taking my opks.. 
I don't even know how you made it to 6dpo bc I'm dying here!!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

BFN- last night on dollarama cheapie
BFN- this morning using First Response with FMU


Will test wed- fri with cheapies. Saturday will use First Response if AF isn't here already. Hoping to hear from the Dr. to see if I actually ovulated...

9-11 DPO


----------



## Feb4th2011

Foxycleopatra said:


> I have to fess up... I have been testing each morning since yesterday (6dpo I think). Yesterday was a deff bfn but today's has a very faint hint if something but I'm going to believe its an evap. Plus I have to use smu as I don't want my 12 year old to know what I'm doing  if you want to look I put a hpt pic the the pg test section under 7dpo clomid. I do love torturing myself!


Sounds very promising Foxy:thumbup: I saw the line you were talking about!


----------



## amygrrrango

Feb4th2011 said:


> BFN- last night on dollarama cheapie
> BFN- this morning using First Response with FMU
> 
> 
> Will test wed- fri with cheapies. Saturday will use First Response if AF isn't here already. Hoping to hear from the Dr. to see if I actually ovulated...
> 
> 9-11 DPO

It's definitely still early! Fingers crossed for you hun. 

Talked to my Dr. last night, had a blood test on CD21 (but I was only 3DPO) and my progesterone was 12.7. She was happy with that, and I'm just glad that I ovulated.


----------



## Frodi

I'm sending lots of :dust: for you Feb!!! it would be so awesome for you to get your :bfp: 

amy - Glad to see your numbers are working out and the dr's happy with the results!


----------



## Tmb0047

Amy - 12.7 at 3dpo is great! I think levels peak at 7dpo so my guess would be your progesterone levels are awesome! GL :)

Bring on the BFP's!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Awesome number Amy!!!!!!! Looking forward to all of you starting to test!

Another BFN on a dollarama cheapie. I'm disappointed.... But still feeling optimistic!


----------



## amygrrrango

Feb4th2011 said:


> Awesome number Amy!!!!!!! Looking forward to all of you starting to test!
> 
> Another BFN on a dollarama cheapie. I'm disappointed.... But still feeling optimistic!

I'm feeling so optimistic for you, too! Fx!! :hugs:


----------



## Feb4th2011

How many DPO is everyone?!


----------



## amygrrrango

Feb4th2011 said:


> How many DPO is everyone?!

10DPO, testing in two days, assuming my temps remain high.

Ahhhh! :headspin:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Very exciting! I can't wait to hear about it;-)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I am 9dpo today and will test again in an hour.

I don't know how you have held out this long Amyg!

Don't give up hope feb, it's still really early.


----------



## amygrrrango

Foxycleopatra said:


> I am 9dpo today and will test again in an hour.
> 
> I don't know how you have held out this long Amyg!
> 
> Don't give up hope feb, it's still really early.

I don't either! Ahhh! :headspin:

Fx for you girl!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Fx Foxy!!!!!!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I am starting to think I may have faulty tests. I see no progression from 7dpo - 9dpo.

pic is
6dpo
7dpo
8dpo
9dpo IC & Cassette

what do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







10410907_10154355340185691_6626952012405774332_n.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Foxycleopatra

i promised I was going to do my head in but here I am. I am obsessing over everything. The tests have a faint line in real life but it is hard to pic up on my iphone. I was looking back at when I got my BFP with Ziva and I got my first super faint line at 11dpo and it didn't get dark till 14dpo+ so I am testing way to early this time but I can't help it. I hate this roller-coaster!

How are you all coping?

It also sucks that i am in Oz so with the time difference you guys are all sleeping while I am awake.


----------



## Tmb0047

I'm just headed to bed, foxy. I can't see any lines from my phone....I'll pull it up on my desk top tomorrow morning and see if I can see it. If you see something in real life then I'd say that's a good sign! Those cheapies take forever to get darker....go get a frer and see what shows. Excited for you! Fx this is the start of something good :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

I can see it in the third from the top and the very bottom one when I play around with the color!!!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I just wish it would hurry up and get darker! It's there in real life, even hubby can see it but it's so damn faint. I just hope they are not faulty tests giving me false positives.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Is the line coming up within the 5 minutes!? I can't remember if you said or not. Both my cheap crappy tests show a faint line... But it was well after the 5 minutes.... Annoying!! :-(


----------



## Frodi

I am here!!! Just catching up on all I've missed 

Feb - I am currently 5dpo and not getting along very well. I feel absolutely awful! 
I am feeling very optimistic for you as well - Sending lost of :dust: !! 

Amy- You are one strong women! I don't even think I'll make it to 10dpo before testing. I was thinking 9 - I do go to get blood work done in a couple days to check my progesterone levels. 

Foxy - I can kinda see something on the 3rd test but only if I play with the colours. Fingers crossed that you get your :bfp:


----------



## Feb4th2011

BFN this morning on dollarama cheapie....( insert curse word) I believe I'm 12 DPO.... So now I'm just waiting for AF I'm 99.9% sure. I got a BFP 12 DPO with DS on the dollarama test... I know it's not over until AF arrives so I'm sticking to my plan... Cheapie tomorrow and FRER Saturday... I hope the dr calls soon with my blood results, I'm really curious to know if I did for absolutely sure ovulate. Even if I did ovulate and still don't get my BFP, I'll take it as a win


----------



## amygrrrango

Frodi said:


> I am here!!! Just catching up on all I've missed
> 
> Feb - I am currently 5dpo and not getting along very well. I feel absolutely awful!
> I am feeling very optimistic for you as well - Sending lost of :dust: !!
> 
> Amy- You are one strong women! I don't even think I'll make it to 10dpo before testing. I was thinking 9 - I do go to get blood work done in a couple days to check my progesterone levels.
> 
> Foxy - I can kinda see something on the 3rd test but only if I play with the colours. Fingers crossed that you get your :bfp:

Thank you!! When I saw a rise in my temp again today (not major, 0.04, but a rise is a rise!), I started to freak out with excitement! 

I'm trying to bring myself back down to reality - it's possible that my temp will still drop and AF will arrive, and everything that I am feeling could be a result of Clomid... but I just feel.. different. Again, could be since it's my first round of Clomid.

But... ahhh! Tomorrow morning! I can't wait for this day to end. :happydance:


----------



## amygrrrango

Feb4th2011 said:


> BFN this morning on dollarama cheapie....( insert curse word) I believe I'm 12 DPO.... So now I'm just waiting for AF I'm 99.9% sure. I got a BFP 12 DPO with DS on the dollarama test... I know it's not over until AF arrives so I'm sticking to my plan... Cheapie tomorrow and FRER Saturday... I hope the dr calls soon with my blood results, I'm really curious to know if I did for absolutely sure ovulate. Even if I did ovulate and still don't get my BFP, I'll take it as a win

I LOVE your attitude, I keep telling myself to feel the same way, too. Even if it's not a BFP, we are ovulating, and that is HUGE. Let us know once the doctor calls.

Fx for you, hoping AF stays away! :hugs:


----------



## Frodi

Feb- you seriously have one of the best outlooks! So positive! I totally agree with you and amy! :) 

amy- so excited about your temp spike! I also have had a spike today! 


afm- I am also feeling different. I've had a cold the last couple days. Seriously not cool in the summer. but I don't actually feel sick. I'm just super tired... and I know it's silly but I caved and ended up testing today.. :/ 
but from what it looks I have 2 faints... maybe you guys can check it out??

i took 2 because I thought my eyes were playing tricks me with. The first one was this morning. and the 2nd one was this evening before work
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5891[1].jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## amygrrrango

Frodi said:


> Feb- you seriously have one of the best outlooks! So positive! I totally agree with you and amy! :)
> 
> amy- so excited about your temp spike! I also have had a spike today!
> 
> 
> afm- I am also feeling different. I've had a cold the last couple days. Seriously not cool in the summer. but I don't actually feel sick. I'm just super tired... and I know it's silly but I caved and ended up testing today.. :/
> but from what it looks I have 2 faints... maybe you guys can check it out??
> 
> i took 2 because I thought my eyes were playing tricks me with. The first one was this morning. and the 2nd one was this evening before work

I see them both!! Ahhh, I'm so excited for you, congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## Frodi

EEEK! Thanks amy! 
I was starting to think my eyes were playing games with me! Dh said he doesn't want to believe it! I can't believe faint :bfp: on 5dpo


----------



## Foxycleopatra

OMG! congrats Frodi!! that is a brilliant BFP. So early... twins in your future maybe?!?

Can I ask what test you used?


----------



## Frodi

Yeah I'm a little nervous now if it twins!! OMG!! could you imagine 2 at the same time!!!!! I was totally not expecting a :bfp: at all, but for some reason I just decided to test. 

Foxy I used wondfo from amazon. I paid $20.00 for 40 opks and 10 hpt


----------



## Feb4th2011

Holy cow!!!! Those look like BFP to me!!! I can't wait to watch the progression!!! Yay Frodi!!!


----------



## Frodi

Thanks ladies! 
I'm trying to keep my cool. haha. it just seems sooo early.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Do you have a FRER or digi???!!!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Hey frodi did you end up having a trigger shot?


----------



## Feb4th2011

Any profess today foxy?!


----------



## Frodi

No I don't have any of the expensive ones. I really wasn't expecting to test so soon. 

Foxy- Yes I did have the shot - Pregnyl - 10 000 IU @ 0800 (Cronin) was what they gave me on CD17... So from what you sent me and what I've found this bfp is probably a false one. :( but that's okay. I'm not out yet! it's still early.. PLUS I get my progesterone levels checked saturday


----------



## Feb4th2011

Oh man!!! Yup it is so early! You've got lots of time  :dust:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I am still getting super faint lines but they are not progressing so I have no idea whats going on.

I got my first BFP with my daughter at 11dpo (which is what I will be tomorrow) So I will keep on testing each morning till either dark BFP or AF.

When are you testing Amyg? FX for our BFPs to start rolling in.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

this was this mornings test. there is something there I swear, I just don't know what?!?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test286015


----------



## Feb4th2011

Foxy- are the tests all from the same batch? I can def see something on that test. Are you going to try a FRER at all? Amy is testing Friday morning!!!! Which it technically is right now :/


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I tested on a free 2 days ago and it was bfn. I am going to hold out to Sunday to use my last one. The one I linked to above is the same batch but from tomorrow morning I will be using both my 10ml and 25ml sensitive tests. I should be 11dpo at most tomorrow.

Are you testing daily now Feb? I started with around 100 ic so I have plenty to play with.


----------



## Tmb0047

frodi - If you've got enough tests then you could test the trigger shot out of your system. You should see its getting lighter as the shot leaves your system. Either way, as long as the tests start to get dark then you'll know its levels rising and that you're pregnant. 

foxy - I have tired eyes this morning so I'm blaming it on that....but I can't see it. I can't wait till you take the FRER on Sunday. I got my BFP at DPO with my mmc and 11DPO with my 1 year old (although it was dark so I imagine it would have been positive at 10DPO as well).

So excited for you all....Keep the tests coming!

AFM - I am still waiting to ovulate! lol


----------



## amygrrrango

Foxycleopatra said:


> I am still getting super faint lines but they are not progressing so I have no idea whats going on.
> 
> I got my first BFP with my daughter at 11dpo (which is what I will be tomorrow) So I will keep on testing each morning till either dark BFP or AF.
> 
> When are you testing Amyg? FX for our BFPs to start rolling in.

Tested this morning with FRER because temp remains high. BFN. :cry: 

So, now I'm just waiting for AF. Fx for all of you!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Amyg don't give up hope yet Hun, it's not over till the witch shows her ugly face. Wait 2 days and test again xx


----------



## amygrrrango

Foxycleopatra said:


> Amyg don't give up hope yet Hun, it's not over till the witch shows her ugly face. Wait 2 days and test again xx

Thanks, love! :hugs: This one definitely stings. I'm reminding myself to just be thankful that I ovulated, but it's so hard.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Tmb- FX ovulation starts soon!! What CD are you on?

Amy- I'm sorry to hear the FRER didn't cooperate!!! It sucks the big one seeing a BFN. How many DPO are you? It's not over until the witch arrives. I truly hope things turn around!! 

Foxy- yeah I pretty much was testing daily since Monday. Waste of money!!!!!!!! I'm totally going to smarten up next month and hold out longer.... And i do mean next month, AF ( that hag!) showed up this morning. It's weird, I couldn't sleep last night and by 2am I was a ball of tears. I was just sobbing. I do get PMS every month but not like that. DH was great as always and consoled me, and when I finally calmed down. I told him, I just know AF will be here the next couple days. I could feel it in my body... So today should be CD1 for me, sometime I spot a day or two before she really starts. But I've got a feeling things will progress today. I'm gonna eat chocolate for breakfast and do some on line shopping to make me feel better.


----------



## amygrrrango

Feb4th2011 said:


> Tmb- FX ovulation starts soon!! What CD are you on?
> 
> Amy- I'm sorry to hear the FRER didn't cooperate!!! It sucks the big one seeing a BFN. How many DPO are you? It's not over until the witch arrives. I truly hope things turn around!!
> 
> Foxy- yeah I pretty much was testing daily since Monday. Waste of money!!!!!!!! I'm totally going to smarten up next month and hold out longer.... And i do mean next month, AF ( that hag!) showed up this morning. It's weird, I couldn't sleep last night and by 2am I was a ball of tears. I was just sobbing. I do get PMS every month but not like that. DH was great as always and consoled me, and when I finally calmed down. I told him, I just know AF will be here the next couple days. I could feel it in my body... So today should be CD1 for me, sometime I spot a day or two before she really starts. But I've got a feeling things will progress today. I'm gonna eat chocolate for breakfast and do some on line shopping to make me feel better.

Thank you! That means so much to me, it's been a tough morning. I am 12DPO, so assume she will show in the next day or two.


----------



## Feb4th2011

I decided to wait to have chocolate until tonight once DH is home went with the French Toast! Sooo good. 

Amy- if AF does arrive at least you know I'll be doing round 2 with you! Although I would personally prefer if you all got BFP!!!


----------



## amygrrrango

Feb4th2011 said:


> I decided to wait to have chocolate until tonight once DH is home went with the French Toast! Sooo good.
> 
> Amy- if AF does arrive at least you know I'll be doing round 2 with you! Although I would personally prefer if you all got BFP!!!

I definitely will be glad to have you! :hugs:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Feb4th2011 said:


> Tmb- FX ovulation starts soon!! What CD are you on?
> 
> Amy- I'm sorry to hear the FRER didn't cooperate!!! It sucks the big one seeing a BFN. How many DPO are you? It's not over until the witch arrives. I truly hope things turn around!!
> 
> Foxy- yeah I pretty much was testing daily since Monday. Waste of money!!!!!!!! I'm totally going to smarten up next month and hold out longer.... And i do mean next month, AF ( that hag!) showed up this morning. It's weird, I couldn't sleep last night and by 2am I was a ball of tears. I was just sobbing. I do get PMS every month but not like that. DH was great as always and consoled me, and when I finally calmed down. I told him, I just know AF will be here the next couple days. I could feel it in my body... So today should be CD1 for me, sometime I spot a day or two before she really starts. But I've got a feeling things will progress today. I'm gonna eat chocolate for breakfast and do some on line shopping to make me feel better.

Feb I am so sorry. Stupid witch comes and ruins everything!
Are you doing another clomid round this cycle? Will you up the dose? Go and have a big glass of wine and relax my lovely.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

another day, another stupidly faint test. I really think I am out this month. but I will keep torturing myself till AF arrives :(


----------



## Feb4th2011

Yup we are going hard again next month. My FS gave me 3 months of prescriptions... We are sticking with the 50mg as I am ovulating with that dose. The thing is I filled my prescription back 'home' where all my family live and where my Dr is. That's 300km one way lol. Any who I called the pharmacy near me and had them call my other pharmacy to get it transferred. That wasn't a problem at all. The only thing is this pharmacy only has a generic brand called Serophene not the other stuff I used before called... Clomid_____ <---- can't remember exactly what it was called. What are you all taking?


----------



## Feb4th2011

Foxy that sound soo frustrating... :hugs:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I am taking 100mg of clomid called clomid. I'm pretty sure Frodi took serophene this cycle and she dropped 2 eggs!

It is so frustrating. I guess I am not certain what day I actually ovulated or if I even ovulated at all as I am unmonitored. I am purely going on cm. I just want an answer. Either give me a. Clear BFP or bfn!! I think if it's like this next week I will ring my FS and request a blood test.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Yeah... That's crazy what keeps showing up??? That's so cruel really... I'd call the dr too if I were in your shoes. I think next month I'm buy the expensive ovulation tests. The ones that give you a big happy face or whatever when your ovulating. 

Sooo happy to hear that Frodi is on the same drug. Maybe it was just "clomid" I was on. The pharmacist reassured me it's pretty much the same thing, just the patent ran out and now other companies can make it. 

I hope I drop two big eggs this month!!! 

AF is being a hag and hasn't came on full force yet. This is my normal... Spot for a day or two and then bring on Niagra Falls!!! Plus lots of small to giant blood clots. Barf.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

It sounds like we have the same type of periods! Oh the joys of being a girl!!


----------



## Frodi

So much to catch up on!! 
Amy, sweetie I'm sorry about you bfn. But I agree though, you're not out until af shows up, which in my opinion should just stay away. :) 

Foxy!- why oh why can't your tests just get darker?! So frustrating. I think it'll be a good idea to give your Fs a call. Get some bloodwork done and maybe an u/s? 

Feb- yes I was on serophene this last cycle. They had me on 100mg and during the follicular stage I had 3 follies that were growing but only 2 matured and then both released!! They told me serophene is just a fancier name for chlomid, basically the same thing. 

Afm- went to see Fs nurse today to get my blood work done to check my levels and the results came back without a phone call so I'm assuming that's good news. 
Progesterone -13.9
Estrogen -672.0 
Not sure these numbers mean... Hopefully good news


----------



## amygrrrango

Got another big jump in temp this morning, so I am entirely confused. And nauseous! :wacko:


----------



## Frodi

Yeah!!! :happydance: Amy that's awesome news!! A jump just before af? Hmmm


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Amyg - temp jump sounds positive

Frodi- those numbers sound good.

AFM- I think I am 12dpo today. So I did my lasts FRER plus the standard IC. Deff still a faint line on the stupid IC but I am not sure about FRER. I swear there was nothing in the case but then when I took it apart at the 5 min make I see something not sure if its just an indent or if it has a hint of colour?!? what do you guys honestly think?
 



Attached Files:







10351397_10154367565220691_6500940305808752975_n.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 9









10422055_10154367565135691_2278548441013687451_n.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 8









10474646_10154367565020691_3810155818725474029_n.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Frodi

I see it on picture number 2. 
And Ahhh! I wanna test again!! How am I going to make it to July 3!?!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Mid afternoon test. I am going to do a digi tomorrow to give me an answer once and for all.
 



Attached Files:







tw.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TTCBayBay1

Hi ladies! Fellow clomid user here! I've enjoyed reading through these posts and hope to hear some BFP announcements soon! :) :) ...Foxy- I see a line on that test! So exciting!

I just finished my first round of clomid 50 mg, and I didn't ovulate. Now, I have to wait until 7/7 to start provera to induce a cycle and try clomid again! This is so frustrating, but I'm trying to stay positive!

Sending out baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

TTC- with my daughter it took me 3 rounds to conceive. The first 2 @ 50mg fail to make me ovulate but the third round I was upped to 100mg and with that I ovulated and conceived!

I did my digi this morning and it came back "not pregnant". The digi is 25ml sensitive and so was the cassette hpt I got a line on yesterday! It's hard to believe that for the last 4 days I have been consistently getting faint lines. How can they all be dodgy tests? I think it is safe to say I am out! 

Next cycle I swear I won't even look at an IC till 14dpo!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

So now I am really confused :wacko: after my digi bfn this morning I did another hot this arvo and I swear it is darker then yesterday's?!?

I am now thinking I may have ovulated later then I thought. I think I may only be 9/10dpo not 13dpo?!

Please look at the link below (new test page 2) and tell me what you honestly think xx


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...quinter-new-test-pg-2-pls-look-xx-30-6-a.html


----------



## Feb4th2011

Foxy I'll go have a look and get back to you. Sooo Friday was every sign that my period was here/ arriving. I had cramps, I was spotting, like I said before I always start off like that. Well it's Monday and Saturday, Sunday and today has been nothing but this rusty brown crude. Just a little bit... Not everytime. I'm so frustrated and my hormones are wild! I took two pregnancy tests yesterday. A cheapie, and a clear blue week indicator test... The really expensive one (gag) and it said NOT PREGNANT... Like really why haven't they come up with a slightly easier on the heart statement? Perhaps "SORRY TRY AGAIN" lol. Tomorrow is the holiday, so lots of places are closed or have limited staff, so they could have a super long weekend... Which includes my FS office! So I have to wait until Wednesday at the earliest to ask about the results and possibly provera? Welcome TTCbaybay

How is everyone else?!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I really can't tell foxy... Can you go get a blood test? This is brutal!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I was wrong!! I can totally see it when I'm using my iPhone! Holy crap!!! I'd try another digi!!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Omg! My eggo is preggo!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Segs0621

Foxycleopatra said:


> Omg! My eggo is preggo!!!



Congratulations!!!!! Awesome news!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Foxycleopatra said:


> Omg! My eggo is preggo!!!




:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!! That is without squinting most definitely a :bfp: I'm so elated for you foxy!!:hugs: :flow:


----------



## Feb4th2011

I just ran into the bathroom and said to my husband "Foxy's pregnant!!!" He was so confused lol. I'm so stoked for you


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I am still in total shock!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Did you surprise DH? Or was he there??!!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

It's funny he had the day of work and he knew I was testing today but I didn't tell him when I took it. So I snuck back in the bathroom to check the result an screamed a little. So as soon as I walked back out to the kitchen where he was he instinctively knew what the result was! 

Now I have to decide if I should tell my 12 year old daughter or keep sneaking around behind her back?


----------



## Feb4th2011

What did you do when you were prego with your little one??? You do when ever feels right girl


----------



## Frodi

EEK!!! FOXY!! I'm so excited for you! Congratulations on you :bfp: 

Feb- I'm sorry things still aren't working out for you. That totally sucks and I am thinking of you! lots of :dust: p.s you telling DH about foxy! awesome!! :D :D It's so nice to have this support on here. 

Welcome TTCBayBay! Nice to meet you. Hopefully second round of chlomid works. do you know if they are going to up your dosage? I was on 100mg right away :/

afm- I am 10dpo and I believe my tests are showing darker. I have taken a few since last posts to see if they get darker or lighter... Dr's office called sunday to tell me that my progesterone levels were much lower then they would like (would prefer them to be between 15-20) so they prescribed me with some suppliments ( have to use 3 times vaginally :() I had a temp dip yesterday too so I am really anxious to get home and go to sleep so I can wake up and see a spike! 
What do you ladies think??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5952[1].jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_5964[1].jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Feb4th2011

Frodi, I think that at 10DPO the trigger shot should be out of your system? Right?? I could be wrong! But I think you might be preggers?! Keep us updated please!!!

Tmb, Amy? How are you guys doing? 

AfM- AF is 100% here. She arrived yesterday! But with Foxy's exciting news I just completely forgot to tell you guys! So tomorrow I start the battle again. Like last month I will be taking 50mg cycle day 3-7. BD on cycle day 11,13,14,15,16,18,20, 22. I'm going to order ovulation tests today. Let's get this month started!!!!!


----------



## TTCBayBay1

Foxy - Congratulations!! So exciting!

Frodi - Yes, I spoke with my doctor yesterday and he is upping my dosage to 100 mg next month...we are also going to start ultrasounds to see if I'm actually making follicles. I am SO nervous!!

Sending baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey ladies! Thought I would share the web site I order cheapies from www.opktests.com she ships to Canada and USA!


----------



## Frodi

Feb4th2011 - After the IC I took at 5dpo the ones at 6 & 8 dpo got really really light, lighter then the ones at 5dpo. Today's IC came back and it significantly darker then all of them!!! :happydance: my temp also went back up! 

TTCbaybay- That's a good idea. I had the monitoring during this cycle and with the 100mg of chlomid I had 3 follies growing and 2 of them matured and released 

afm- I'm having a hard time patiently waiting for Saturday to come! I'm planning on buying a FRER with my pay this Thursday. Until then just 1 IC a day, which is also killing me! 

:dust: to everyone!! lets get us some :bfp:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Blood work confirms.... I OVULATED :happydance: so stoked!!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Feb that is fantastic! sending you loads of baby dust for this new cycle.

AmyG how are you going sweet?

Frodi I have everything crossed for you hun, It would be amazing to be bump buddies!!

AFM - I am going for blood tests today to check my beta HCG and progesterone. My Digi said pregnant 1-2 this morning and my FRER keep getting darker. I am still nervous though, If only I could sleep the next 8 weeks!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

When will you have your first U/S foxy!? 8 weeks?


----------



## Foxycleopatra

probably 8-10 weeks. waiting for my OB to come back from leave to get a dating scan referral.

do you guys want me to keep coming back in here to update? i don't want to upset anyone.


----------



## Feb4th2011

I want updates!!!! Will you have a pregnancy journal? We could PM too!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I just started a pregnancy journal like an hour ago. It's call Foxy is having a little Cub


----------



## Frodi

I would still love some updates!!! Even though I'm already talking to you !  

and will be stalking your other journal!


----------



## Segs0621

Glad someone got a BFP!!!! Congratulations!

AF came for me today... So that means starting 100mg clomid on Monday. Anyone else trying 100mg??


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Sorry to hear that seg :-( I conceived on 100mg this cycle. Sending loads of baby dust your way lovely xx


----------



## TTCBayBay1

Foxy --> It's so encouraging to hear of someone getting a BFP on 100 mg! 

Feb --> So glad you ovulated! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

Segs --> I'm also starting 100 mg this month (in about 10 days)! Hopefully we get our BFP!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm on CD 7 today. Just going to take my last pill. Sorry to hear about AF segs... 

Anyone heard from amyg?


----------



## Frodi

Hi Everyone, 
Sorry I've been so MIA.. But I would like to report I got my :bfp: !!! 100mg first round of chlomid!!! :happydance:

Sorry to hear about AF segs.. :dust: and fingers crossed for your bfp next cycle. 

Feb- what are they giving you this round? same as last?? No I haven't heard anything from amyg either. I hope she is okay.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Yay Frodi!!! I was waiting for you to come back and announce. Congrats Bump Buddy! 

How are you going Feb?

AmyG haven't heard from you in a while!

Girls I hope you keep posting in here so I can see your BFPs xx

Afm I am 5 weeks today and have my dating scan booked for July 31st when I should be just past 8 weeks.


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm currently on CD 10! I took 50mg cd 3-7... I haven't felt anything at all. Last month I had cramping almost the whole cycle, little pulls, my nipples were tender. I'm feeling really discouraged about this :( I really don't like taking clomid... It effected my vision this month even more than last... I want it to be this month so badly. Not sure if I will do the third month yet... May see if my body wants to work on its own. 

:flow:


----------



## Segs0621

Frodi- congrats on BFP! Maybe this thread is good luck... ;)

Feb- hang in there. Clomid is seriously kicking my butt this round too. No vision problems yet but I feel like I am constantly struggling not to cry... Which is very unlike me. And the hot flashes keep me up at night. I hope this is your month for a BFP.


----------



## Segs0621

Also, just curious Frodi & Foxy... Did you have CD21 progesterone levels drawn before your BFP? My last one indicated ovulation but didn't look so great for a medicated cycle.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I didnt have a CD21 prog test this cycle but I did with my successful clomid cycle with my daughter and my CD test came back at 82! but in saying that it seems that I have high progesterone levels in pregnancy as my 2 blood draws on 14/18dpo came back as 234 & 289!


----------



## Segs0621

Foxycleopatra said:


> I didnt have a CD21 prog test this cycle but I did with my successful clomid cycle with my daughter and my CD test came back at 82! but in saying that it seems that I have high progesterone levels in pregnancy as my 2 blood draws on 14/18dpo came back as 234 & 289!

Wow! 82! Mine was 12 last round. I'm hoping for a much higher level this round. Seems like a lot of the BFP's I've seen had prog levels in the 40's or above.


----------



## TTCBayBay1

Just checking in with everyone to find out how the month is going. Give some updates! :thumbup:

I finally got AF and start my Clomid 100 mg on Sunday! I'm cautiously excited!

Segs -- we are almost on the same track. I did clomid 50 mg last month and will do 100 mg this month. How's it going for you?


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey ladies!!! I'm currently 4-6 DPO, I'm pretty sure I ovulated Monday for Tuesday. Fx'd!!! My vision is getting better, but I won't be going back on Clomid again... I'm torn about how I feel. On one hand I'm thinking " like hell I'm going to jeopardize my vision for anything, and then on the other hand I'm sad... What if month 3 was going to be our month? Hopefully we are pregnant and I won't have to worry about any of this stuff!! But if AF arrives we will be taking a month off for sure, and will go see my Dr. on Aug 22nd. The nurse mentioned their is another drug option? I'm thinking maybe she was talking about Fermera? Maybe? If that doesn't work would the next option b IVF? I'm really nervous... I want to complete my family so badly... I hope you are all doing really well!


----------



## TTCBayBay1

Hey Feb! I believe that if Clomid doesn't make you ovulate, many doctors will try Femara next, before IVF. However, if the Clomid IS making you ovulate and you STILL aren't getting pregnant, you could still ask about the Femara....from my understanding, it has less of an effect on the uterine lining and cervical mucus, so some people have success with Femara even when Clomid has failed. **Hopefully this is your month, and you won't have to worry about it! Goodluck!**


----------



## Segs0621

Feb- keeping fingers crossed for your BFP so you don't have to worry about other options! I've been looking into the next step as well. I've seen some say IUI, others say IUI with injectables, some say IVF. I guess it just depends on your doctor!

I'm currently on CD18... No O yet. I've been taking OPK's 2 or 3 times a day, (overkill, I know.) and nothing. I had positive OPK's on CD13 and 14 on my first round... So I'm so confused why on double the dose I've had nothing. Hoping it's just a late O. Anyone know if a later O affects your chances of BFP? I started with the OPK's on CD 10 so I don't think there's much of a chance I missed it.

I have my CD21 Prog level scheduled for Friday, but I'm not feeling hopeful since I haven't O'd yet. 

Hope everyone is doing great. I look forward to seeing what's going on with you all... And hope to see some BFP's!!!


----------



## amygrrrango

Hi everyone! I'm so sorry I disappeared. 

Hi everyone! After a hugely disappointing first Clomid cycle, I took the last month to think about TTC as little as possible, live as stress free as possible, take Clomid and use OPKs, and beyond that, try not to think about it... which included a break from our family here, which was SO difficult to do!

Needless to say, I'm 17DPO, my second Clomid cycle, and I tested for the first time today... :bfp:

We are still in shock - cannot believe it! Congratulations and good luck to you all! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Foxycleopatra

OMG!!! Congrats AmyG xx Whats your due date?

AFM I am soo blah. I keep telling myself that is a good thing but i seriously never felt this sick with my girls. Just over 3 weeks till my 12 week scan.


----------



## amygrrrango

Foxycleopatra said:


> OMG!!! Congrats AmyG xx Whats your due date?
> 
> AFM I am soo blah. I keep telling myself that is a good thing but i seriously never felt this sick with my girls. Just over 3 weeks till my 12 week scan.

Thank you!! I am due early April, about 5 weeks right now.

And, congratulations to you!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Foxycleopatra

My 2 girls are both April babies. Big girl is April 6th and little miss April 23rd!

I feel like death warmed up which I know is a good thing but I have never dealt with this before as my girls were a breeze with no ms at all. I told hubby this is either a boy or twins!!

How are you feeling so far?


----------



## amygrrrango

Foxycleopatra said:


> My 2 girls are both April babies. Big girl is April 6th and little miss April 23rd!
> 
> I feel like death warmed up which I know is a good thing but I have never dealt with this before as my girls were a breeze with no ms at all. I told hubby this is either a boy or twins!!
> 
> How are you feeling so far?

Awww, you poor thing! So far, so good. My boobs hurt REALLY bad, and I've had off and on diarrhea and cramping, but not too much nausea yet. Which is actually kind of worrying me.. haha. I don't know how I will last 3 weeks until my first doctor's appointment!

And, thank you for updating the thread to include me! I am due April 5 - Easter!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Congratulations Amy!! That's such wonderful news enjoy every second of it, try not to worry about having no morning sickness! I had a total of 4 days during my pregnancy with DS, and not until week 7/8! I'll be stalking you too!

I'm taking a break from BnB. Clomid has not been great to me this time around, and I'm still suffering side effects with my eyes. I called my dr and she told me not to take it round 3 and to go see my family dr, and eye dr. I did both. Family dr saw nothing wrong neurologically, and the eye dr said things looked really good too. He's had lots of people come in with symptoms like mine and sometimes it goes away right away, sometimes it take months. But on the plus side he said he's never seen someone not recover.... Anyways to be safe he sent me to see an ophthalmologist.. He too said things looked really good. Then he threw me a curve ball and said I couldn't take anymore fertility drugs, that some people who start out with these problems go on to have strokes or even death? I was in shock! Trying to contain my tears. How do you just tell someone struggling with infertility that she can't use her last life line? When I questioned him about different drugs etc. he said he didn't know about all the different drugs blah blah blah. I was furious! Why would he make such bold statements and then when questioned go on to tell me he doesn't know about the drugs. So needless to say I'm feeling bummed out and scared I won't ever have another BFP. I'm guess this guy doesn't know anyone suffering from infertility cause his ignorant words have knocked my on my ass... I'm trying to keep positive though cause like my DH has been telling me "don't stress until we talk to our fert Dr." Easy said then done of course! Wow this turned into a pity party/ rant fast! So I'm gonna take a few weeks off and will up date after my appointment on the 22nd. I may pop in here and there lol. BnB is so addicting!


----------



## amygrrrango

Feb4th2011 said:


> Congratulations Amy!! That's such wonderful news enjoy every second of it, try not to worry about having no morning sickness! I had a total of 4 days during my pregnancy with DS, and not until week 7/8! I'll be stalking you too!
> 
> I'm taking a break from BnB. Clomid has not been great to me this time around, and I'm still suffering side effects with my eyes. I called my dr and she told me not to take it round 3 and to go see my family dr, and eye dr. I did both. Family dr saw nothing wrong neurologically, and the eye dr said things looked really good too. He's had lots of people come in with symptoms like mine and sometimes it goes away right away, sometimes it take months. But on the plus side he said he's never seen someone not recover.... Anyways to be safe he sent me to see an ophthalmologist.. He too said things looked really good. Then he threw me a curve ball and said I couldn't take anymore fertility drugs, that some people who start out with these problems go on to have strokes or even death? I was in shock! Trying to contain my tears. How do you just tell someone struggling with infertility that she can't use her last life line? When I questioned him about different drugs etc. he said he didn't know about all the different drugs blah blah blah. I was furious! Why would he make such bold statements and then when questioned go on to tell me he doesn't know about the drugs. So needless to say I'm feeling bummed out and scared I won't ever have another BFP. I'm guess this guy doesn't know anyone suffering from infertility cause his ignorant words have knocked my on my ass... I'm trying to keep positive though cause like my DH has been telling me "don't stress until we talk to our fert Dr." Easy said then done of course! Wow this turned into a pity party/ rant fast! So I'm gonna take a few weeks off and will up date after my appointment on the 22nd. I may pop in here and there lol. BnB is so addicting!

Thank you! And oh, dear, I am so, so sorry to hear this. Don't ever lose faith, and don't listen to that crazy ophthalmologist. What does he know about fertility drugs? He ought to just stick to eyes!

Let us know how your appointment goes, and until then, try to relax and not think about things, and we're here if you need us! :hugs:


----------

